# (Portage) Demasiados Paquetes Bloqueados (Abierto)

## ZaPa

Hola a todos,que tal estan?

Veamos.. tengo un problemita al intentar emerger el programita kdenlive.. en anteriores instalaciónes de gentoo, no he tenido demasiada complicación para instalar este programa.. pero esta vez.. con la nueva instalación de gentoo hecha, parece que si.....

Para emgerger kdenlive me pide que habilite la rama de pruebas.. (añadir ACCEPT_KEYWOWRDS="~x86" al make.conf), lo hago e introduzco lo siguiente:

```

USE="xml -qt3 sdl X mysql" emerge kdenlive

```

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14 [7.0.10]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.5.0 [1.4.2.1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.3.9 [1.2.18.1-r2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.3 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.2 [1.2.1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/yasm-0.7.2  USE="nls"

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.4 [2.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3 [0.9.2]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xorg-cf-files-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/mysql-init-scripts-1.2

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.27

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Storable-2.18

[ebuild  N    ] dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.21b  USE="doc -debug -threads"

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pixman-0.14.0 [0.10.0] USE="(-altivec) -mmx% -sse% -sse2%"

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.5 [1.1]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6  USE="nls (-multilib)"

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.5 [2.3.0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/dri2proto-1.99.3

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libical-0.43

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.5-r1  USE="ncurses -caps -gtk -qt3 -static"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libksba-1.0.5

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.43

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/boost-build-1.35.0-r1  USE="python -examples"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/dejavu-2.28-r1  USE="X -fontforge"

[ebuild  N    ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.29

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/lame-3.98.2  USE="-debug -mmx -mp3rtp -sndfile"

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.4 [7.0.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.4 [1.0.3]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1  USE="X alsa arts audio joystick video -aalib -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -esd -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -opengl -oss -pulseaudio -svga -xinerama -xv"

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3 [1.0.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.4 [1.3.1-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r2  USE="doc -debug -expat -icu -mpi -tools"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/imake-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libassuan-1.0.5

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.27

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.18

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.15

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5 [1.1.4]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-2.1.7

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/sdl-image-1.2.7  USE="-gif -jpeg -png -tiff"

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/opengl-manpages-20001215

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/PlRPC-0.2020-r1

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.4 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4 [0.9.2]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.6-r1  USE="X -rle"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DBI-1.607

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2 [1.0.1]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20090201-r1 [0.4.9_p20090201] USE="3dnow* X* encode* hardcoded-tables* mmx* mmxext* sdl* ssse3* -custom-cflags%"

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3 [1.0.2]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/icedtea6-bin-1.4  USE="X alsa doc -examples -nsplugin -source"

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mlt-0.3.6  USE="ffmpeg ogg sdl vorbis xml -dv -gtk -jack -lame -libsamplerate -mmx -qt3 -quicktime -sox -sse -theora -xine"

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-7.3 [6.5.2-r1] USE="doc*"

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jdk-1.6.0

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mlt++-0.3.6

[ebuild  N    ] net-mail/mailbase-1  USE="pam"

[ebuild  N    ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.62-r6  USE="ipv6 ssl -maxsysuid -md5sum"

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.10  USE="bzip2 doc nls -caps -ldap -openct -pcsc-lite (-selinux) -smartcard -static"

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/gpgme-1.1.8  USE="-pth"

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/cmake-2.6.3 [2.4.8] USE="qt4%*"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/automoc-0.9.88

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/qimageblitz-0.0.4  USE="-3dnow (-altivec) -debug -mmx -sse -sse2"

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.4.0 [1.2.3]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.3.0  USE="doc pam -debug (-policykit)"

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.0 [4.4.2] USE="glib* iconv%*"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.0  USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch"

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.0 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%*"

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.0 [4.4.2-r1] USE="dbus* glib* gtkstyle%* -raster%"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.0  USE="iconv -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/soprano-2.2.1  USE="clucene doc sesame2 -debug -redland"

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/strigi-0.6.4  USE="clucene dbus qt4 -debug -exif -fam -hyperestraier -inotify -log -test"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.0  USE="qt3support -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch"

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/phonon-4.3.1  USE="xcb xine -debug -gstreamer"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0  USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.76  USE="berkdb perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal (-selinux) -static"

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/mysql-5.0

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.0

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/mysql-community-5.0.77  USE="berkdb perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal (-selinux) -static"

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.0 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%* mysql*"

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.0 [4.4.2] USE="-phonon%"

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/akonadi-server-1.1.1  USE="mysql"

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-1.0.4 [0.99.9.0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/pambase-20081028-r1  USE="cracklib sha512 -consolekit -debug -gnome-keyring -mktemp -passwdqc (-selinux) -ssh"

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r9  USE="pam"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1-r1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r4 [1.0.5-r1] USE="hal*"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5  USE="-debug -minimal"

[uninstall    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6

[blocks b     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.5 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.5" is blocking x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5)

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r2 [1.3.0.0-r6] USE="hal%* sdl* -tslib%" INPUT_DEVICES="-tslib%" VIDEO_CARDS="-ast% -geode% -radeonhd% -vermilion% -xgi%"

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.582 [8.542]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2 [1.1.1]

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.1 [3.5.9-r4] USE="acl alsa bzip2 doc nls semantic-desktop ssl -3dnow (-altivec) -bindist -debug -fam -jpeg2k -kdeprefix -kerberos -mmx -openexr -opengl -spell -sse -sse2 -test -zeroconf"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.2.1  USE="sasl -debug -kdeprefix -ldap -test"

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdebase-data-4.2.1 [3.5.9] USE="-kdeprefix"

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/kdenlive-0.7.2.1  USE="-kdeprefix"

[uninstall    ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.9

[blocks b     ] <=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.10 ("<=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.10" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.1)

[uninstall    ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4

[blocks b     ] <kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10 ("<kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.1)

[blocks B     ] dev-db/mysql-community ("dev-db/mysql-community" is blocking dev-db/mysql-5.0.76)

[blocks B     ] dev-db/mysql ("dev-db/mysql" is blocking dev-db/mysql-community-5.0.77)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/mysql-5.0.76', 'merge') pulled in by

    =dev-db/mysql-5.0* required by ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/mysql-5.0', 'merge')

    =dev-db/mysql-5.0* required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.0', 'merge')

    =dev-db/mysql-5.0* required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/mysql-community-5.0.77', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Creo recordar, que la última vez que hicé una instalación de kdenlive en el anterior disco duro, no me OBLIGABA a usar la use mysql..y ahora si me obliga.. y al introducirla, me aparecen un monton de paquetes blocked...

¿Que puedo hacer para instalar este magnifico programa, kdenlive?

Muchas gracias por su atención e interés.

Un saludo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

El pasarle las use flags al comando emerge al vuelo como estás haciendo, a la larga no puede llevar mas que a problemas como el que estás teniendo ya mismo.

La mejor sugerencia que te puedo dar: Acomoda tus use flags en make.conf y en packages.use incluye todo lo que necesites, elimina lo que no y recompila world antes de seguir haciendo nada mas por que si no te vas a encontrar como muchos bloqueos mas del mismo tipo.

Si el bloqueo persiste, probablemente enmascarando dev-db/mysql-community se solucione.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [uninstall    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6
> 
> [blocks b     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.5 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.5" is blocking x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5)
> ...

 

Desinstala xorg-server-1.3.x, luego instala 1.5

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [uninstall    ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.9
> 
> [blocks b     ] <=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.10 ("<=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.10" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.1)
> ...

 

kde 3.5.9 no puede convivir con 4.x, desinstala 3.5.9. Si necesitas tener kdelibs 3.x y 4.x al mismo tiempo necesitarás 3.5.10 (y no 3.5.9).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [blocks B     ] dev-db/mysql-community ("dev-db/mysql-community" is blocking dev-db/mysql-5.0.76)
> 
> [blocks B     ] dev-db/mysql ("dev-db/mysql" is blocking dev-db/mysql-community-5.0.77)
> ...

 

Desinstala mysql por completo y deja que el sistema reinstale la versión necesaria.

De paso haz caso a Inodoro_Pereyra y no uses USE en línea de comandos, a no ser que sea con -pv.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y muchas gracias por sus respuestas..

Veamos..un par de dudas que tengo...

Me decís, que no use la declaración de USES en linea de comandos.. pero... si kdenlive requiere la use mysql y yo no quiero soporte mysql para todas las aplicaciónes que instale tendria que ponerlo de todas formas en el make.conf? si no quiero para nada mysql..

El problema viene cuando activo la rama 'testing', que ya "aparecen" nuevas versiones de programas y ahi se crean bloqueos, y demás cosas.

Intento instalar kdelibs-4.x y me dice que existe un bloqueo con kde-base/startkde-3.5.9... desinstalo kde-base/startkde y tampoco me deja instalar, me sale un mensaje parecido a este pero con refiriendose a qt...:

```

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/mysql-5.0.76', 'merge') pulled in by

    =dev-db/mysql-5.0* required by ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/mysql-5.0', 'merge')

    =dev-db/mysql-5.0* required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.0', 'merge')

    =dev-db/mysql-5.0* required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/mysql-community-5.0.77', 'merge')

    (and 1 more) 

```

Ahora mismo estoy reinstalando los paquetes de kde-base/startkde y kdelibs que he removido, ya qué,si no, me voy a quedar sin kde hasta que solucione este problemita y pueda emerger paquetes sin tanta complicación..

Un saludo.

Muchas gracias.

----------

## pelelademadera

trata de desemerger todo kde, o po lo menos hace un depclean a ver si elimina casi todo lo relacionado a kde3.

para ver lo que tenes instalado podes hecharle un vistaso a /var/lib/portage/world

con respecto a las flags. tenes ficheros para eso

en  *Quote:*   

> /etc/usr/portage/package.use

 tambien .keywords .mask .unmask

si no los tenes los podes crear.

el fichero .use que es el de las flags se usa de la siguiente manera

```
sys-apps/util-linux -nls

x11-base/xorg-server -hal

#app-office/openoffice -java

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers gtk

sys-fs/ntfs3g suid

media-tv/xdtv ffmpeg schedule carbone_theme aqua_theme xv

media-tv/xmltv ar

media-video/vlc cdda cddb hal id3tag kate mpeg mp3 png v4l v4l2 vcd xv

sys-apps/lm_sensors sensord

dev-util/gambas -svg -kde

#app-text/poppler-bindings gtk

dev-python/PyQt4 webkit

net-p2p/amule gtk

net-p2p/gift ares fasttrack gnutella openft
```

es un extracto del mio....

seria de la forma paquete banderas

#son comentarios

saludos

----------

## galidor

La ruta correcta para los archivos package.mask .use .keywords es /etc/portage/

----------

## afkael

si agregaste 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWOWRDS="~x86"
```

al make.conf porque lo pedía kdenlive, quítalo porque no es asi...

si el paquete de kdenlive está enmascarado no tienes que desenmascarar todo tu sistema, sólo tienes que quitar el enmascaramiento de kdenlive agregando:

```
>=media-video/kdenlive-0.7.2.1 ~x86
```

al archivo /etc/portage/package.keywords y de esa forma desenmascaras todo los kdenlive hasta la versión 0.7.2.1

Lo que no me queda claro es si tenés kde 3.5.9 y querés pasarte a kde 4, o querés instalar kdenlive en tu kde 3.5.9

Si es esto último tenés que saber que no podés instalar las librerias de kde4 y kde3 en el mismo sistema no ser que tengás "kdeprefix" entre tus uses y se instale en slots diferentes, si no los tuvieras agregá esta use al make.conf y hacé: "emerge -avuDN world"

Si ésto matara tu sistema recuerda que yo nunca te lo dije   :Very Happy: 

Saludos

---EDITO---

Encontré ésto que creo que te dice que nunca hagas lo que te diga   :Very Happy: 

http://www.kdenlive.org/forum/solved-how-install-kdenlive-gentoo-kde-359

----------

## pelelademadera

solucionaste??

tenes que enmascarar dev-db/mysql-community agregando eso a /etc/portage/packages.mask. por lo menos yo lo solucione asi, tube un problema similar con amarok

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> solucionaste??
> 
> tenes que enmascarar dev-db/mysql-community agregando eso a /etc/portage/packages.mask. por lo menos yo lo solucione asi, tube un problema similar con amarok

 

Don pelela, como hiciste para compilar amarok con qt 4.5? Me trae loco, llevo unos cuantos días renegando con eso.

(Perdón al dueño por secuestrar el hilo)

Salud!

----------

## afkael

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *pelelademadera wrote:*   solucionaste??
> 
> tenes que enmascarar dev-db/mysql-community agregando eso a /etc/portage/packages.mask. por lo menos yo lo solucione asi, tube un problema similar con amarok 
> 
> Don pelela, como hiciste para compilar amarok con qt 4.5? Me trae loco, llevo unos cuantos días renegando con eso.
> ...

 

quizá te interese secuestrar el hilo que empecé alguna vez sobre amarok

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-737360-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

... será algo así tu problema?

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *pelelademadera wrote:*   solucionaste??
> 
> tenes que enmascarar dev-db/mysql-community agregando eso a /etc/portage/packages.mask. por lo menos yo lo solucione asi, tube un problema similar con amarok 
> 
> Don pelela, como hiciste para compilar amarok con qt 4.5? Me trae loco, llevo unos cuantos días renegando con eso.
> ...

 

media-sound/amarok-2.0.2  USE="kdeprefix mp3tunes opengl semantic-desktop -cdaudio -daap -debug -ifp -ipod -mp4 -mtp -njb"

esas son mis flags. no se si tenes algo distinto.

la version de qt que tengo es      x11-libs/qt-4.5.0 USE="dbus opengl qt3support"

que pasa con amarok??

yo no se si lo compile con qt-4.5 es probable que lo haya compilado antes con otro qt, y luego actualize qt-4.5

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Gracias a ambos, lo que comentas afkael no es lo que me está pasando, mi problema es un bug conocido de amarok (~)2.0.1.1 contra qt 4.5, de todas formas hay reportes de gente que ha compilado correctamente en bugzilla. Voy a revisar mis USE flags a ver si está todo en orden.

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Gracias a ambos, lo que comentas afkael no es lo que me está pasando, mi problema es un bug conocido de amarok (~)2.0.1.1 contra qt 4.5, de todas formas hay reportes de gente que ha compilado correctamente en bugzilla. Voy a revisar mis USE flags a ver si está todo en orden.
> 
> Salud!

 

ino... estoy usando el overlay de kde-testing para amarok. esta la version 2.0.2, que compila perfecto

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

>  *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   Gracias a ambos, lo que comentas afkael no es lo que me está pasando, mi problema es un bug conocido de amarok (~)2.0.1.1 contra qt 4.5, de todas formas hay reportes de gente que ha compilado correctamente en bugzilla. Voy a revisar mis USE flags a ver si está todo en orden.
> 
> Salud! 
> 
> ino... estoy usando el overlay de kde-testing para amarok. esta la version 2.0.2, que compila perfecto

 

Gracias por el dato. Probando...

Salud!

----------

